# My GTR



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Right first off after 770 miles of trouble free motoring I have my first problem!

Nothing to do with the car itself which is running like a dream! :thumbsup:


*"No"* got a recorded letter this morning from the DVLA informing me that my number plate is OFFENSIVE! and as such it has been withdrawn! Attached to the letter is a new tax disk with a non-discript number plate and a statement saying a new V5 will be issued. uke:

The DVLA say they will reimburse the cost of buying the plate, they do not however state that they will pay for cost of my original number plate OO59 GTR which I would have kept had I not got my new plate!

The number plate they are getting all worked up over is
BO11 AAX!









Now I wouldn't have minded to much if it had been pulled before I registered the car but this is taking the PIZZ! I bought it in good faith! The DVLA sold it originally, have seen the registration at the time of registration of the vehicle and are only now pulling it 17 days later!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

I think "Compensation" is required mate, get legal advise.:thumbsup:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

now i'm worried I registered BB11OKS :nervous:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to OP for being messed about by the DVLA, but this thread put a smile on my face this morning!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

what a load of BO11AAX....


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

That's outrageous, they bloody sold it to you. And from what I can see, the spacing is ok. I'd get legal advice.
On another note, I wonder who grassed you up!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Naranja said:


> That's outrageous, they bloody sold it to you. And from what I can see, the spacing is ok. I'd get legal advice.
> On another note, I wonder who grassed you up!


Someone obviously has.No sense of humour.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Its a the hassle as well that goes with it!

New temp plates! Change of insurance details! !Tracker alerted to number plate change

Finding another plate I like! New Plates, change of insurance details again.Tracker alerted to number plate change

Contacting HPC to get warranty, service details changed!

Etc. Etc. Etc.

Feel like :chairshot the f**ker who decided to be the moral gardian of the down troden masses who will be offended by it!

BA11AAX, BA11OCK are still available from the DVLA!

or any close should watchout!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

DO55 BLX with a suitably placed filler screw to fill in the first 5


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Right got a new reg! 

Now to get the DVLA to pay for the changes required!!! :chairshot


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I can see what it's ment to say, but really...

Feel for you, atleast you've now got a new reg, non-offensive ?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> I can see what it's ment to say, but really...
> 
> Feel for you, atleast you've now got a new reg, non-offensive ?


I think it is non offensive (BO07 GTR) but you can never tell what some jumped up little twonk will find offensive nowadays!! :nervous:

Better than the one they have given as a tempory number plate!

CU11 DXZ (Bet they dont know that a cull obviously means to kill and a .dxz is a "backdoor" trojan virus)

So the new plate they have given me can be seen as kill all givers of backdoor viruses! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

One year newer and you could have been in trouble ;-)


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Naranja said:


> That's outrageous, they bloody sold it to you. And from what I can see, the spacing is ok. I'd get legal advice.
> On another note, I wonder who grassed you up!


I'd hazard a guess he was a eunuch....:nervous:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

mickv said:


> I'd hazard a guess he was a eunuch....:nervous:


If he isn't! He would be if I got my hands on him


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I think it is non offensive (BO07 GTR) but you can never tell what some jumped up little twonk will find offensive nowadays!! :nervous:
> 
> Better than the one they have given as a tempory number plate!
> 
> ...


Actually having thought about it I'll keep this as its far worse than what I had! :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So was this because someone actually reported it as being offensive?
Or did the DVLA just suddenly realise what it could mean?
And did they charge a premium for it at the time they sold it?

It is deeply ironic and symbolic of our whole government that they make umpteen millions out of selling "cherished" plates every year, but will fine you for attempting to make them look more like the words they charged more for! (Not that you did, I know).


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> So was this because someone actually reported it as being offensive?
> Or did the DVLA just suddenly realise what it could mean?
> And did they charge a premium for it at the time they sold it?
> 
> It is deeply ironic and symbolic of our whole government that they make umpteen millions out of selling "cherished" plates every year, but will fine you for attempting to make them look more like the words they charged more for! (Not that you did, I know).


They are saying it slipped through the net!

Personally I think it was a copper who spent a while looking at the car the other day outside my office!
Bought it for 399 quid! (needless to say I will be keeping an eye out on the auctions for it to pop up again! and if it does someone at the DVLA is going to be meeting me in court!)


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Right a little update!

I am now thinking of suing the DVLA after the following has occured!

Or if not suing at least getting them to reinstate my plate!

Company director Alan Clarke wins right to keep 'BO11 LUX' number plate | Metro.co.uk


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Right a little update!
> 
> I am now thinking of suing the DVLA after the following has occured!
> 
> ...


I'd be mad too

Would have ignored them first time around; small men writing big letters

Keep us posted


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

LOL you should have said suck my BOllAAX


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Letter that is being sent to the DVLA today!

Dear ************

Further to our correspondence over the registration mark BO11 AAX which was withdrawn by the DVLA as offensive, letter attached, and the fact that Mr Alan Clarke has won the right to keep his cars number plate - which reads BO11 LUX. 

I would request that the DVLA reinstate the registration mark BO11AAX and return said mark to myself at the same price as I originally purchased (£399.00) so that I can place it back on my vehicle.

This request is made as the word has been found under law to not be offensive or obscene as per the court findings in the court case brought against Richard Branson of Virgin Records Group at Nottingham Magistrates court on the 24th November 1977. 

I hope that you will see fit to reinstate said registration forthwith.



Yours sincerely


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice one, BA11END is going for 610 on their website


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon - Did you used to have a Black M3 (e46) with ACS bits some time ago?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Alias23 said:


> Grimblin Gibbon - Did you used to have a Black M3 (e46) with ACS bits some time ago?


No not me im afraid!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Best of luck GG - hope you get a result out of the dvla, especially with that court case to cite


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

That plate would make me chuckle & i can see no reason how it could offend. Good luck.

Friend of mine had FU2 on his car (years ago) & that always got positive attention, however it cost him alot more than £400


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

thats insane selling you something in essence you can't use !!

best of luck with your attempt to regain ownership

Paul


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

UPDATE:

Received a reply from the DVLA stating that they will not be reassigning the number plate back to me!

Apparently a policy review was undertaken on the 18th July 2011!

As a result the DVLA will no longer be withdrawing registration marks that may be seen as inapropriate but correctly displayed after the mark has been sold or assigned to a vehicle.

They are saying that the case of BO11LUX was resolved after this review and therefore the new policy was applied. (Even though the registration mark was registered on 1st March as mine was and withdrawn in April the owner gets to keep his!)

Will not be making any further posts as I am now passing this on to my lawyers as I feel this is a completely unfair playing field!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Right a brilliant bit of news!

The DVLA has reconsidered its position and have reinstated my registration!

So watch this space as the BO11 AAX is back! :runaway:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Good for you mate!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent - stick it to The Man. Well done.


----------

